# 17x8 et 25 on jetta



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there anyway I can run a 17x8 et 25 mkv Jetta in the front and tuck? Have air ride but I want to tuck in the front not poke. Currently running a 235/45 but iI have 205/40 I can swap on easily if it will help clear the fender


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You will need the smaller tires regardless. And I don't believe you're going to be tucking those...

the fronts on my friends MK5 are et 43. So, doing the offset math, your wheels would stick OUT a further 12mm... And the rears would sit 1mm further in than his car. So... I'm not saying you can't... but good luck. Rears are ok, fronts, well, not so much.


----------



## kerma06tdi (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmm thanks for the reply....maybe a camber kit will be in order for the front. was your buddy running any camber wwith those wheels? I might be able to get the backspacing milled down too to get them to sit flush 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5652395-17-or-18-NUEs-on-Jetta

Post #10 - Your wheels will have a 5mm difference.


----------

